# Smith Rock



## TMorrow (Aug 8, 2017)

View attachment 144791

Lots of smoke here out west. It's made for some really red sunsets..


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 8, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 9, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Very nice.



Thank you Smoke.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 9, 2017)

The heavy processing has really messed with those reds on the left and it’s really distracting from the rest of the image. There is also some banding in the sky from the heavy processing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 10, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> The heavy processing has really messed with those reds on the left and it’s really distracting from the rest of the image. There is also some banding in the sky from the heavy processing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for the constructive criticism.  I agree with your assessment and will keep it in mind as I rework the image.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 10, 2017)

Lets see the original unedited image.


----------



## fmw (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll never forget Smith Rock State Park.  I was bitten by a rattlesnake there.  Talk about sick as a dog!  I like the image but agree with those who think it is over edited.


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 10, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> Lets see the original unedited image.









This is the RAW version as it came out of the camera, converted to jpg.


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 10, 2017)

fmw said:


> I'll never forget Smith Rock State Park.  I was bitten by a rattlesnake there.  Talk about sick as a dog!  I like the image but agree with those who think it is over edited.



Yes it's a good place for snakes but definitely one of the most beautiful places I've been. And yes I tend to be heavy handed with the Photoshop, but I am getting better, slowly. Thanks in part to the group here.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 10, 2017)

OH WOW.  That original image really shows how much the one you first posted was over processed.


----------



## fmw (Aug 10, 2017)

TMorrow said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never forget Smith Rock State Park.  I was bitten by a rattlesnake there.  Talk about sick as a dog!  I like the image but agree with those who think it is over edited.
> ...



I had a group of friends with whom I rode motorcycles from Portland to Smith Rock every year.  We had a barbecue and just a tiny bit of beer.


----------



## Designer (Aug 10, 2017)

TMorrow said:


> ..yes I tend to be heavy handed with the Photoshop, but I am getting better, slowly.





Light Guru said:


> OH WOW.  That original image really shows how much the one you first posted was over processed.


I very much prefer the edited version.  You have done wonders to the place.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 10, 2017)

Your edit may work as a surreal image.  Here is my edited version.  I am not a landscape photographer and my LR skills aren't that great so I am sure a lot of these guys can do mush better.   Your sky was completely blown out.


----------



## yamaha pat (Aug 10, 2017)

Even with a little extra red the edited one is pretty dramatic I like it, But the original stands on its own.


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 11, 2017)

I very much prefer the edited version.  You have done wonders to the place.[/QUOTE]

Thank you.


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 11, 2017)

BrentC said:


> View attachment 144872 Your edit may work as a surreal image.  Here is my edited version.  I am not a landscape photographer and my LR skills aren't that great so I am sure a lot of these guys can do mush better.   Your sky was completely blown out.



Thanks Brent. I like what you did with it. I think the blown out sky is the root of all my problems. If I can deal with that I might still salvage this one!


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 11, 2017)

yamaha pat said:


> Even with a little extra red the edited one is pretty dramatic I like it, But the original stands on its own.



Thanks Pat!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 11, 2017)

I like them both. The first one reminds me of a painter but his name escapes me, it's driving me crazy. I really dig the first one, that's a wall hanger.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2017)

I live in OR, have seen the same exact shot of Smith Rock for years...in some ways the original edit you showed in Posrt 1 is bold, creative, and does something outside the normal to what has become a postcard view of the place. I do think though that the original, out-of-camera image could be improved upon with some careful editing. Originla needs dodging and some contrast boosting in those shadowy aread; the original lighting was rather normal, so it does need "something" to make it pop.


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 11, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I like them both. The first one reminds me of a painter but his name escapes me, it's driving me crazy. I really dig the first one, that's a wall hanger.



Thank you JC, I always appreciate your comments here. 



Derrel said:


> I live in OR, have seen the same exact shot of Smith Rock for years...in some ways the original edit you showed in Posrt 1 is bold, creative, and does something outside the normal to what has become a postcard view of the place. I do think though that the original, out-of-camera image could be improved upon with some careful editing. Originla needs dodging and some contrast boosting in those shadowy aread; the original lighting was rather normal, so it does need "something" to make it pop.



Thanks Derrel,  I'm glad you see what it is that I'm trying to do with it. I have a lot of self imposed pressure on this one. Shooting such an iconic scene,  and I was only down there for two days.  I tend to need to go back to a place many many times before I get it right. It is very encouraging that you find this one may be salvaged.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 11, 2017)

I like the ALL!  Lol. I've never been to Smith Rock. Looks like a good place to go, especially when it turns red.


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 12, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I like the ALL!  Lol. I've never been to Smith Rock. Looks like a good place to go, especially when it turns red.



Thanks,  just remember this is a work in progress!


----------



## TMorrow (Aug 12, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I live in OR, have seen the same exact shot of Smith Rock for years...in some ways the original edit you showed in Posrt 1 is bold, creative, and does something outside the normal to what has become a postcard view of the place. I do think though that the original, out-of-camera image could be improved upon with some careful editing. Originla needs dodging and some contrast boosting in those shadowy aread; the original lighting was rather normal, so it does need "something" to make it pop.



Hey Derrel, I did some research on dodging and burning today and it's opened a new door for my. Your post was the catalyst for that. Thank you so much.


----------

